# Lables & MSDS باللغة العربية لأول مرة



## habibelkol (1 يناير 2011)

*Lables & MSDS باللغة العربية لأول مرة-- تم تصحيح الرابط*

Lables & MSDS باللغة العربية لأول مرة 

Lables & MSDS باللغة العربية لأول مرة من رفعى الخاص وتم إعداده بمعرفتنا بالشركة 
الرابط 
http://www.multiupload.com/DQOPNIKEJ0
وهذا رابط فيديو لنفس الموضوع
http://www.multiupload.com/UVVLN3HM1H


ارجو ان تنال إعجابكم


----------



## habibelkol (4 يناير 2011)

أرجو من السادة الاعضاء من لديه مجموعة اخرى من دليل المواد الكيماوية msdsان يوافينا بها لتعم الفائدة


----------



## تمبيزة (4 يناير 2011)

* بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 يناير 2011)

ملف ممتاز
وفيديو مميز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ecc1010 (5 يناير 2011)

جززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (13 يناير 2011)

*فات الهوا على حينا أولنا له أدي العينة*
*ملف ممتاز*
*وفيديو مميز*
*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## السيد نور الدين (14 يناير 2011)

ملف ممتاز بارك الله لك وشكرا


----------



## tamer safety (21 يناير 2011)

ملف ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------

